# Football Manager 2013



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Annunciato ufficialmente Football Manager 2013 ecco il video della conferenza con tutte le novità


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2012)

Non ho balle di guardarlo e tradurlo, che novità ci sono?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Ci sarà la modalità scenario!!! ADDIO A TUTTI!!!! GODO

La nuova caratteristica più importante sarà l’introduzione della modalità Classic Mode o più semplicemente FMC, come viene chiamata negli studio di Sports Interactive. FMC offrirà per la prima volta, nella gloriosa storia di Football Manager, delle nuove modalità di gioco, più semplici e immediate, che permetteranno ai giocatori (se lo desiderano) di concentrarsi solo sugli aspetti più importanti e divertenti della professione di allenatore.

“L’introduzione di FMC è un grande step nell’evoluzione di Football Manager,” ha affermato Miles Jacobson, Direttore di Sports Interactive. “In questi ultimi anni è diventato evidente che molti giocatori non dispongono più di tutto il tempo necessario per giocare a un manageriale così completo e impegnativo come Football Manager, molti fan di vecchia data si sono fatti nel frattempo una famiglia, anche molti membri del team di Sports Interactive si trovano nella stessa situazione. Abbiamo quindi deciso di realizzare una modalità di gioco specificatamente destinata a questa tipologia di giocatore e chepermetterà di vivere un’esperienza di gioco semplificata ma ugualmente appassionante come da migliore tradizione di Football Manager”.

“Ci tengo a SOTTOLINEARE a tutti i fan di Football Manager che l’introduzione di FCM non avrà alcun tipo di effetto sulla classica modalità di gioco manageriale completa che ha decretato negli anni il successo di questa serie. Chi vorrà cimentarsi nella più completa e simulativa esperienza di gioco manageriale calcistica di sempre avrà di che divertirsi con FM13 che anche quest’anno sarà migliorato e rappresenterà l’esperienza definitiva per tutti gli appassionati della serie.

Oltre a dare la possibilità di poter completare, nel ruolo di manager, un’intera stagione in sole 10 ore, FMC includerà due diverse modalità di gioco: carriera e sfida.

La modalità “Challenge” (sfida) permetterà al giocatore di affrontare affascinanti scenari che metteranno alla prova le capacità manageriali in un limitato periodo di tempo, solitamente mezza stagione. Questa modalità è basata su sfide quali ad esempio cercare di vincere un campionato con una squadra composta solo di giovani promesse o salvare un team che si trova all’ultimo posto in classifica alla fine del girone di andata.

La modalità Challenge è stata introdotto per la prima volta in Football Manager Handheld 2012 (per iPhone e Android) ed è stata talmente apprezzata dai giocatori che si è deciso di includerla anche nel gioco PC e Mac. FM13 includerà 5 sfide, nel corso dell’anno saranno probabilmente rese disponibili altre sfide anche sulla base delle richieste e dei suggerimenti della fanbase.

Oltre alla modalità Challenge, FMC includerà anche un numero di feature sbloccabili che renderanno il gameplay ancora più semplice e immediato, come ad esempio la possibilità di poter aggiungere milioni di euro al proprio budget. I giocatori potranno ottenere questi bonus raggiungendo determinati risultati o acquistandoli.

FM13 vedrà inoltre la presenza di una serie di nuove caratteristiche che rappresenteranno un significativo miglioramento degli elementi di gioco del precedente capitolo della serie. Alcuni di questi nuovi elementi includeranno:

- Motore Grafico 3D migliorato
Probabilmente la prima grande novità che salterà agli occhi sarà il motore grafico 3D. Quest’anno tutto sarà molto più realistico: gli stadi, il pubblico, i movimenti dei giocatori e il movimento della palla. Una grande varietà di nuove animazioni, delle riprese in stile televisivo e un’intelligenza artificiale enormemente migliorata sorprenderanno tutti i fan della serie.

- Nuovi incarichi all’interno dello staff
FM13 vedrà una significativa ristrutturazione dello staff del manager che includerà la presenza di un direttore sportivo che si occuperà (se si desidera) di alcuni impegnativi aspetti manageriali quali ad esempio la negoziazione dei contratti o il trasferimento dei giocatori della rosa indesiderati. E’ aumentato il numero di preparatori atletici, vice allenatori e tattici, il videogiocatore potrà scegliere di volta a quale persona del team affidarsi per richiedere importanti suggerimenti e consigli.

- Interazione con i media migliorata
L’interazione tra il manager e i media sarà rinnovata, una delle più interessanti novità sarà che il manager potrà utilizzare timbri di voce diversi con la stampa che spaziano dal “calmo” all’”aggressivo”.

- Gioco in rete
FM13 vedrà la presenza di tantissimi miglioramenti nel gioco multi-player, che sfrutterà al massimo tutte le potenzialità della piattaforma Steam. I videogiocatori potranno sfidarsi molto più facilmente di prima. Il sistema di gioco multiplayer includerà delle modalità di gioco specificatamente pensate per il gioco online come campionati e coppe esclusive paralleli alla modalità standard carriera, sarà inclusa una modalità che permetterà di giocare online con il proprio team personale costruito pezzo per pezzo, stagione dopo stagione.

- Classifiche mondiali
L’integrazione di FM13 con Steam vedrà l’introduzione di una classifica mondiale che permetterà a ogni giocatore di confrontarsi con gli altri fan di Football Manager sparsi per il mondo. Oltre al tabellone con la classifica mondiale saranno presenti classifiche specifiche per ogni singola specialità, nazione e lega. La classifica utilizzerà un sofisticato sistema di punteggi che prenderà in considerazione anche il livello a cui il manager decide di giocare, le performance finanziarie del club e gli stipendi (rendendo di fatto le capacità di negoziazione dei contratti ancora più importanti).

- Interfaccia utente
FM13 sarà caratterizzato da una nuova interfaccia (skin) per la modalità “carriera” e un look nuovo di zecca per la modalità “classic”, vi saranno parecchie innovazioni nella navigazione, nelle animazioni e sarà presente un nuovo sistema di ricerca. L’interfaccia di FM13 sarà la più bella e la più intuitiva di tutta la serie!

- Allenamenti migliorati
In FM13 i manager avranno la possibilità di poter interagire ancora più a fondo nei sistemi di allenamento della squadra e di poter scegliere il programma specifico più adatto. Le sessioni di allenamento saranno gestite tramite un pannello di controllo semplificato che combinerà allenamenti standard e programmi di preparazione specifici. I manager potranno scegliere di volta in volta dove e come focalizzare o intensificare le sessioni di allenamento in vista di un match.

- Regimi fiscali realistici
Nel mondo del calcio reale uno dei motivi che possono spingere i giocatori a firmare per un club piuttosto che un altro può dipendere dal diverso regime fiscale dei vari paesi. Questa feature sarà implementata per la prima volta in FM13 e includerà una percentuale di tassazione specifica e aggiornata in ogni diversa nazione.


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2012)

Thanks 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Con i regimi fiscali allenare in Italia sarà dunque dura


----------



## prd7 (7 Settembre 2012)

Mio al lancio, devo ripetere la scalata in serie a col vasto marina, dall'eccellenza alla serie a in 6 stagioni.


----------



## Heisenberg (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma sto FMC non ho capito, cosa cavolo è ? E la modalità normale ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Ma sto FMC non ho capito, cosa cavolo è ? E la modalità normale ?



Ci saranno due modalità, quella normale e questa nuova.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Dovrebbe uscire il 19/10


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2012)

> Oltre alla modalità Challenge, FMC includerà anche un numero di feature sbloccabili che renderanno il gameplay ancora più semplice e immediato, come *ad esempio la possibilità di poter aggiungere milioni di euro al proprio budget*. I giocatori potranno ottenere questi bonus raggiungendo determinati risultati o *acquistandoli*



Sinceramente la parte in grassetto mi pare un po' una boiata...
Per il resto, attendo fiducioso... penso che questa volta lo acquisterò sul serio, visto che non sono mai riuscito ad "acquistare nell'altro modo" il 12..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Io ho il '12,e ho aggiornato il tutto e iniziato la carriera col Milan.

I bookmakers mi danno quarto


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Da come ne parlano sembra un 12 con l'aggiunta di una falsa modalità amministratore delegato che a me piacerebbe tanto


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Da come ne parlano sembra un 12 con l'aggiunta di una falsa modalità amministratore delegato che a me piacerebbe tanto



Ci sono 900 Features nuove che spiegheranno col blog giorno dopo giorno, vedremo.
Comunque si ci sarà la modalità FMC che praticamente ti fa giocare come allenatore e basta il resto è affidato al DS.


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Settembre 2012)

Certo che, se nelle conferenze stampa hanno aggiunto solo il cambio di tono della voce, andiamo bene. Speriamo di no.


----------



## Solo (8 Settembre 2012)

Quello dei regimi fiscali l'hanno messo a posta per Fester dai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

La sfida degli infortuni è stata chiaramente ispirata dal Milan dai!


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Credo che tra un mesetto uscirà la demo, di solito nella seconda metà di ottobre...


----------



## Solo (8 Settembre 2012)

Mai giocata onestamente.


----------



## Vinz (9 Settembre 2012)

Cos'è sta porcheria delle sfide?


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Cos'è sta porcheria delle sfide?



A me piace francamente  metti che hai poco tempo ti fai uno scenario


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2012)




----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2012)

Non vedo l'oraaaaaaaa!


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Interessanti i cambiamenti al Match engine.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2012)

Quando esce la demo allora?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2012)




----------



## S T B (12 Settembre 2012)

mi piace un sacco questo gioco. Allieta le mie serate dal 2011 in poi. Non devo essere una cima dato che nel mio palmares figurano un titolo portoghese e varie coppe di portogallo con lo sporting lisbona nel 2011 e una finale di champions, di coppa italia perse nel 2012... ma mi diverto lo stesso 
Comunque sarò curioso di provare la nuova modalità solo allenatore almeno una volta per vedere chi mi prendono...


----------



## Vinz (12 Settembre 2012)

Però devo aggiustare sto fatto che su molti pc, FM dava quel problema di un dll mancante


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Settembre 2012)

Io ci gioco dal 2004, sinceramente però di vedere gli omini che calciano non mi frega, tutta la vita i pallini con i piedi


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2012)

Assolutamente pallini tutta la vita...


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io ci gioco dal 2004, sinceramente però di vedere gli omini che calciano non mi frega, tutta la vita i pallini con i piedi



Concordo, la grafica ben fatta è solo una cosa in più.


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2012)

Domanda: se compro FM13 lo posso istallare su due pc? Nella stessa casa nel pc mio e in quello di mio fratello si intende.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma poi quando un pallino mette un tiro a giro è il delirio


----------



## Solo (13 Settembre 2012)

Due video, uno sulle partite online e l'altro sulla leaderboard...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gv6oc2FXQI&feature=player_embedded#!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLp7IQhPGdY&feature=player_embedded#!
​


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Solo (17 Settembre 2012)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Settembre 2012)

Dovrebbe essere qualcosa di clamoroso per farmi abbandonare la mia squadra nel 2031


----------



## S T B (17 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere qualcosa di clamoroso per farmi abbandonare la mia squadra nel 2031



ma non ha un limite? Che squadra hai?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> ma non ha un limite? Che squadra hai?



No è illimitato. La squadra è una squadra inventata di nome ACR, creata ad hoc per partire dalla C2. Sennò partire col Milan o Padova è troppo noioso a mio avviso


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2012)

Beh pure io sono arrivato al 2024 una volta, se ti prende ti prende


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)




----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

Ma quando esceeeee???


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Settembre 2012)

quest'anno ho proprio intenzone di prenderlo


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma quando esceeeee???



Novembre-Dicembre


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Novembre-Dicembre


Nooooo così tardi


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Nooooo così tardi


Eh purtroppo quest'anno pare ritardino, anche se in realtà la data ancora non si sa, ufficialmente c'è un generico: Prima di Natale.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

Peccato  vabbè aspetterò


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

Come ogni anno dicono che l'uscita sarà a natale, invece mandano fuori sempre la demo verso i 20 di ottobre e da la a 15 gg esce il gioco intero. Entro metà novembre ci sarà, come sempre. Però come sempre si dovranno attendere minimo 15 gg per correggere bug molto evidenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Solo (23 Settembre 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpsA7ASoXu4&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWcmDIbC0wI&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwwamcfmhqE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2012)

Con un messaggio sulla pagina facebook ufficiale, la Sports Interactive ha comunicato la data di uscita di Football Manager 2013, attesissimo da migliaia di fan.
Il gioco sarà disponibile dal 2 Novembre, come comunicato di seguito:

The waiting is over. We can now reveal that Football Manager 2013 will be released on Friday 2nd November at 00:01 (GMT). We’ve also confirmed the best pre-order incentive we've ever offered by letting you play the game 2 weeks before release (participating retailers only). For more information visit www.sigames.com. Let us know what you think.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

Poco più di un mese ancora :'(


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Poco più di un mese ancora :'(



Già, che due palle


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè esce il 2 novembre e 15 gg prima esce come sempre la demo


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Settembre 2012)

Mai scaricata la demo di fm  Rosico troppo


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè esce il 2 novembre e 15 gg prima esce come sempre la demo





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mai scaricata la demo di fm  Rosico troppo


Quest'anno non giocherò la demo, proprio perchè voglio gustarmi il "piatto pronto" resistero' fino al 2......spero


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Brain84 (29 Settembre 2012)

Certo che i volti dei giocatori scosciuti o giavinissimi potrebbero migliorarle...hanno delle facce da cu..impressionanti


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2012)

Mai giocata la demo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Ottobre 2012)

Per chi lo ha già pre acquistato da Steam: E' già disponibile per il download


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Novembre 2012)

Uscito! Chi l'ha già provato?


----------



## James Watson (2 Novembre 2012)

Lo sto scaricando...


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2012)

Io ho giocato alla demo. E' tutto molto incasinato, ci vuole un pò di tempo per abituarsi, c'è una miriade di opzioni. Comunque quando mi deciderò a prendere il gioco intero darò un giudizio definitivo. Sempre ammesso che lo prenda, 50 sacchi non c'ho proprio voglia di cacciarli adesso come adesso.


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Novembre 2012)

Preso originale. Stupendo.


----------



## Ale (2 Novembre 2012)

perchè li comprate originali i giochi?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (3 Novembre 2012)

Appena scaricato, sempre spettacolare FM


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> perchè li comprate originali i giochi?



Che è un reato?


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> perchè li comprate originali i giochi?



Perche in caso contrario non puoi aggiornarlo con tutte le patch, non puoi modificare il database (dipende da pc a pc) e avrai sempre più problemi rispetto alla copia originale che si aggiornerà in automatico ecc. oltre ai vari achievement insomma, per i 15 euro che ho speso dando dentro 3 giochi, ne valeva la pena comprarlo originale.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

Il demo non mi è piaciuto molto... mi aspettavo di più dalle novità proposte.. forse troppo =/


----------



## James Watson (3 Novembre 2012)

Ci ho giocato giusto un paio d'ore stanotte, per il momento l'impressione è ottima (considerate comunque che non ci giocavo seriamente dal fm2010)


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Perche in caso contrario non puoi aggiornarlo con tutte le patch, non puoi modificare il database (dipende da pc a pc) e avrai sempre più problemi rispetto alla copia originale che si aggiornerà in automatico ecc. oltre ai vari achievement insomma,* per i 15 euro che ho speso dando dentro 3 giochi, ne valeva la pena* comprarlo originale.



Ovviamente si... ma prenderlo nuovo a 50 sacchi, mica tutti c'hanno voglia di farlo, me ad esempio  lo prenderò più avanti


----------



## Ale (3 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che è un reato?



assolutamente si


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2012)

Apparte che football manager pirata lo si trova molto dopo l'uscita del gioco, è un pò complesso da piratare ed oltre a questo arreca innumerevoli disagi successivamente. Si hanno di fatto spesso e volentieri problemi di ogni genere. 

Certo continuo da anni con il mio pensiero, 50€ per questo gioco sono follia pura. Alla fine è tutto sommato un database rivisionato, si e no per metà. L'ho sempre considerato (tranne qualche versione) una sorta di semplice aggiornamento, che non può andare davvero oltre i 30 euri di gioco.

Dopo il discorso partito lo scorso anno dell'istallazione obbligatoria on line è un'altra cosa che ritengo ABOMINEVOLE. Non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

madò... per il secondo anno di fila han sbagliato il 60% dei ruoli dei giocatori del Livorno


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (4 Novembre 2012)

Ma solo a me il gioco, comprato originale, ogni tanto va in crash?


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Apparte che football manager pirata lo si trova molto dopo l'uscita del gioco, è un pò complesso da piratare ed oltre a questo arreca innumerevoli disagi successivamente. Si hanno di fatto spesso e volentieri problemi di ogni genere.
> 
> Certo continuo da anni con il mio pensiero, 50€ per questo gioco sono follia pura. Alla fine è tutto sommato un database rivisionato, si e no per metà. L'ho sempre considerato (tranne qualche versione) una sorta di semplice aggiornamento, che non può andare davvero oltre i 30 euri di gioco.
> 
> Dopo il discorso partito lo scorso anno dell'istallazione obbligatoria on line è un'altra cosa che ritengo ABOMINEVOLE. Non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.



Vabe ma si paga la marca su fm, cioè il brand vincente e primo in classifica da vent'anni. Come sull'i-phone 200 euro sono di brand ecc. Ovvio 50 euro sono tanti, ma per la bellezza del gioco si spendono anche volentieri, considerato che a comprarlo sono i fanatici del genere e questo gioco è praticamente perfetto.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Vabe ma si paga la marca su fm, cioè il brand vincente e primo in classifica da vent'anni. Come sull'i-phone 200 euro sono di brand ecc. Ovvio 50 euro sono tanti, ma per la bellezza del gioco si spendono anche volentieri, considerato che a comprarlo sono i fanatici del genere e questo gioco è praticamente perfetto.



Ecco, è sul praticamente perfetto che non sono per niente d'accordo. Visto che appena esce il gioco è sempre buggato da far paura. O c'è il bug dei portieri, o c'è il bug dei cartellini, o c'è il bug degli infortuni e senza contare errori qua e la. 

E bisogna sempre attendere patch su patch. Ecco, spendere 50€ per giocare ad un gioco imperfetto mi fa altamente girare le scatole.


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ecco, è sul praticamente perfetto che non sono per niente d'accordo. Visto che appena esce il gioco è sempre buggato da far paura. O c'è il bug dei portieri, o c'è il bug dei cartellini, o c'è il bug degli infortuni e senza contare errori qua e la.
> 
> E bisogna sempre attendere patch su patch. Ecco, spendere 50€ per giocare ad un gioco imperfetto mi fa altamente girare le scatole.



Bè ma io parlo di perfezione sul fatto che il gioco, in quanto simulazione, è molto prossimo alla realtà. Poi ovvio che quelli di cui parli tu sono inconvenienti tecnici che TUTTI i giochi hanno, specialmente quelli per PC. Pensa che fifa 13 per ps3 ha dei bug enormi eppure si paga ancora di più di fm... Certo però ogni anno, per fm, escono 3-4 patch che regolano tutto. Ma quelle son cose normali, non dico che bisogna accettarle ma è anche per questi motivi che gli sviluppatori incentivano a comprare il gioco originale, visto che quello crakkato difficilmente si può aggiornare e da spesso problemi.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2012)

Beh stai parlando con uno che gioca a FM da oltre 10 anni, quindi è ovvia la stima che ho verso questo gioco. Quello che ogni anno critico è il prezzo, FM è quasi sempre un aggiornamento di quello precedente, ne più ne meno, un aggiornamento o chiamiamolo come vuoi è troppo 50 euri, secondo me. 

Comunque avere la copia pirata ti crea solamente qualche disagio e a volte pazienza iniziale, da quel che so io si può tranquillamente aggiornare, nel senso che escono le crack anche per le eventuali patch successive. L'unica cosa è che bisogna avere pazienza, non si può giocare fin da subito.

Comunque lo prenderò più avanti, quando mi gira bene la cosa


----------



## Vinz (8 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2012)

Ho scaricato il gioco dopo un'attenta ricerca su internet.L'installazione è andata benissimo.Poi vi dico come va!


----------



## Cm Punk (27 Novembre 2012)

Quest'anno FM ha fregato tutti 
Qualcuno ci sta giocando?


----------



## Jino (27 Novembre 2012)

Si qualcuno qua dentro ci sta giocando, io ovviamente 50 sacchi non li caccio fuori di certo, per me è una cifra folle. Non me lo posso permettere. 

Attenderò se calano di prezzo, altrimenti amen, nonostante sia un gioco che prendo da anni e anni.


----------



## Ale (27 Novembre 2012)

quest'anno ancora non ce l'ho.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Novembre 2012)

Quest'anno attendo almeno 3 patch per "comprarlo", voglio fare due partite serie ma con tutti i bug fix!


----------



## Jino (27 Novembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Quest'anno attendo almeno 3 patch per "comprarlo", voglio fare due partite serie ma con tutti i bug fix!



Ecco, motivo per cui ritengo FOLLIA pagarlo 50 euro. Fa troppo irritare pagare 50 sacchi per un gioco che è pieno di bug, per i quali devi aspettare patch, per poi dover ricominciare carriere da capo. 

Adesso mi chiedo io, dicono che il gioco con i bug lo mandano fuori per rompere le scatole alla pirateria, peccato che a rompersi le scatole sia io che lo compro originale e che funziona male.


----------



## Ale (3 Dicembre 2012)

L.ho provato ieri. a voi dampa?


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> L.ho provato ieri. a voi dampa?



Non ti seguo


----------



## Ale (3 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ti seguo



c'e' un crash dump? una segnalazione di errore? a me viene praticamente subito l'inizio della partita.


----------



## Aphex (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> c'e' un crash dump? una segnalazione di errore? a me viene praticamente subito l'inizio della partita.


C'hai il gioco originale o no ?
Nel secondo caso è normale, crasha a chiunque a causa della crack.

Io difatti sto giocando ancora al 12 con gli aggiornamenti


----------



## Ale (3 Dicembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> C'hai il gioco originale o no ?
> Nel secondo caso è normale, crasha a chiunque a causa della crack.
> 
> Io difatti sto giocando ancora al 12 con gli aggiornamenti



è una domanda retorica?


----------



## Aphex (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sì 
Comunque pare che per la cura ai crash si dovrà aspettare parecchio; da alcune parti si dice addirittura che non verrà mai rilasciata.
Io intanto continuo con il 12 e la mia carriera al Chelsea


----------



## Ale (3 Dicembre 2012)

anchye io proseguiro il 12.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ogni anno mi riprometto che non ci giocherò.

Zio papavero a fm 2012 sono nel 2022 e ho vinto 10 scudi (il primo me l'hanno strappato i gobbi all'ultima giornata), 6 champions di cui 4 di fila, 5 supercoppe europee, 6 mondiali per club, 8 supercoppe italiane e 4 coppe italia. C'è Baresi presidente e ho lo stadio di proprietà, con 75.000 paganti fissi. Età media credo intorno ai 24. Over 30 ci saranno si e no Pato (si è ritirato a giugno 2022) e Astori che mi fa da giocatore/preparatore.

Dà troppa dipendenza.


----------



## sheva90 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Preso in promozione a 15 euro su Steam. Yeah.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Preso in promozione a 15 euro su Steam. Yeah.



C'è ancora a quei soldi?! Se si lo prendo.


----------

